# Firefox and java. **SOLVED**

## todd93

Hello, I am trying to get java to work in firefox, but have had no luck yet. I have set the necessary use flags and emerged the necessary applications (JRE, xulrunner, etc.) and have it selected in my preferences in firefox, however, it's still not working. Any help will be deeply appreciated!!

Thanks

ToddLast edited by todd93 on Sat Mar 06, 2010 4:59 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## massimo

When you put about:plugins in the address bar of firefox which plugins are listed there? What does eselect java-nsplugin list return?

----------

## todd93

 *massimo wrote:*   

> When you put about:plugins in the address bar of firefox which plugins are listed there? What does eselect java-nsplugin list return?

 

Okay, "about:plugins" says the following:

```

MIME Type                                             Description                        Suffixes    Enabled

application/x-shockwave-flash                     Shockwave Flash                          swf        Yes

application/futuresplash                          FutureSplash Player                      spl         Yes
```

So, with that being said, I can clearly see that Java is not there. It has been so long since I had to deal with this the last time, I had forgotten about eselecting the plugin, but here is the output of my list:

```

 # eselect java-nsplugin list

Available 32-bit Java browser plugins

Available 64-bit Java browser plugins
```

Thanks

Todd

----------

## massimo

Which JRE did you install?

----------

## todd93

 *massimo wrote:*   

> Which JRE did you install?

 

Well, emerge -s jre is showing that I have virtual/jre installed

Thanks

Todd

----------

## massimo

Install dev-java/sun-jre-bin.

----------

## todd93

 *massimo wrote:*   

> Install dev-java/sun-jre-bin.

 

Okay, I'm getting the following mask with that:

```

# emerge -pv dev-java/sun-jre-bin

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "dev-java/sun-jre-bin" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.6.0.18-r1 (masked by: dlj-1.1 license(s))

A copy of the 'dlj-1.1' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/dlj-1.1'.

- dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.6.0.18 (masked by: dlj-1.1 license(s))

- dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.6.0.17 (masked by: dlj-1.1 license(s))

- dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.5.0.22 (masked by: dlj-1.1 license(s))

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

I had to use ~amd64 in /etc/portage/package.keywords, however, not sure what to do about the dlj-1.1 license(s).

Thanks

Todd

----------

## massimo

Put

```
ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

```

in your /etc/make.conf (at the end) and try to install the JRE again.

----------

## todd93

 *massimo wrote:*   

> Put
> 
> ```
> ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"
> 
> ...

 

Okay, that removed the mask, but I'm afraid I'm going to have to wait a few days before I can emerge this. Unfortunately I'm a Wild Blue user, and am nearing my bandwidth limit, so I will have to let the bandwidth go down a little before downloading anymore.

I will come back to this and post what happens when I am able to emerge, so this is on hold for now.

Thanks

Todd

----------

## todd93

 *massimo wrote:*   

> Put
> 
> ```
> ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"
> 
> ...

 

Ok, I'm back onto this issue! I have successfully installed the JRE and I am still getting the same output in both about:plugins, and eselect java-nsplugin list.

Thanks

Todd

----------

## Nerevar

If you accept the license, put the following in /etc/make.conf:

```
ACCEPT_LICENSE="dlj-1.1"
```

Put the following in /etc/portage/package.use:

```
# support java in firefox

dev-java/sun-jdk nsplugin

net-libs/xulrunner java

www-client/mozilla-firefox java
```

Update world:

```
emerge -uavnD world
```

Enable Java in Firefox 3.5 and below:

```
Edit->Preferences->Content->Enable Java
```

Enable Java in Firefox 3.6:

```
Tools->Add-ons->Plugins->Java Plug-in
```

----------

## todd93

 *Nerevar wrote:*   

> If you accept the license, put the following in /etc/make.conf:
> 
> ```
> ACCEPT_LICENSE="dlj-1.1"
> ```
> ...

 

OK, sun-jdk is not installed, give me a couple of days again, my bandwidth needs to come down a little.

Thanks

Todd

----------

## Etal

sun-jre is fine.

What does eselect eselect java-nsplugin list say?

----------

## Nerevar

 *todd93 wrote:*   

> OK, sun-jdk is not installed, give me a couple of days again, my bandwidth needs to come down a little.

 

Yep, you can replace sun-jdk with sun-jre-bin.

----------

## todd93

 *AM088 wrote:*   

> sun-jre is fine.
> 
> What does eselect eselect java-nsplugin list say?

 

Oh good, I still get the following output:

```
# eselect java-nsplugin list

Available 32-bit Java browser plugins

Available 64-bit Java browser plugins
```

Not sure what I have done here, could vm be an interference?

Thanks

Todd

----------

## Shining Arcanine

Did you install java with the nsplugin use flag?

----------

## todd93

 *Shining Arcanine wrote:*   

> Did you install java with the nsplugin use flag?

 

BINGO!! That did it!! I had the use flag set for jdk, changed that to jre-bin, and there it is, working great!!

Thank you everyone for all the help!! This one is solved!!

Todd

----------

